# Some useful info for newbies....



## glo

Here are some links that may help you maneuver around the DIS, and help you feel more comfortable here.

New DIS Review Center This section of our site is for you to tell us what you think of Walt Disney World and the Disney Cruise Line. This is also a tool to help our visitors research their options and make the best choices for their families. 

Priority Seating Calculator Enter in the date you want to make your priority seating resevations(PS) at Walt Disney and press the CALC button and see when you must call to get the best times...a big help.

DIScussion Boards main home page The jump off point to all the discussion boards on this site.

Discussion board Abbreviations here you will find a very helpful list of all the abbreviations you may encounter while reading and posting 

Board Guidelines Please read before posting. These are the basic guidelines that everyone should follow.

Frequently asked questions about the boards Problems with the boards?  Read these FAQ's for answers. 

Countdown Central A place to enter your vacation dates, and see the countdown to your trip.

Countdown list See everyone on the list and who is going when 

If you have any questions about clipart, timers, avatars the best place to go is the Tech board, and the folks there will be most happy to help you.

Chat is done nightly, and topics are posted on many of the boards on the DIS. Each night they discuss something Disney, and Saturday night is our let down your hair night and party  Please stop by and give it a try.


As a registered member of the DIS you have some space to store your pictures. You can also browse others galleries and rate and leave messages for the photographers.DIS Photo Gallery 


Hope this helps 

PS. Why do people wear *lime green ribbons or buttons*? Lime green has become the "official" color of the DIS.  Many times DISers wear lime green ribbons so that other DISers can recognize them. The DISers who originated the idea, did so to make sure it was an unusal color that would stand out. It's a way to get to meet other DISers.

*tag fairies*, are magical beings who visit the boards, and grace people with tags under their usernames. You never know when they are going to strike, or where....you just have to believe


----------



## Gluman11

checking my timer.......


----------



## wanna-b-Tink

test


----------



## littlevl

For some reason that I don't know I am unable to start a thread
everytime that I try it gives me a "you are not allowed to post a ...." message Iam new to this and maybe I am doing something wrong! There are so many questions that I have and I need help.


----------



## MDonley

What is the timeout period for a login to DISboards?  I'm tired of having to re-login.  Am I missing a secret here?

12/08/2004 found out that it has something to do with cookies that I was deleting


----------



## ines248

i think this is my first post. i was just testing my curiosity for what will a post coming from me looks like after i have post it.
sorry if this is the wrong place to submit a testing post!
thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Night-train

Thought I'd just put in a test post, seems like this is the place to do it. Apologies to all if it's not. Also just wanna say HI to al my fellow Disney lovers, we'll be back next April so see y'all then!!


----------



## iloveblonds2000

How can you post a picture by your name??


----------



## Rate Queen

This is a test to see if I am doing this correctly and to see what my posts will look like. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## kimmy-man

This is the only place I have been allowed to post.  When I go to the other forums it says I am not allowed to post, or reply.
What am I doing wrong?
Help!


----------



## KayleeUK

Have a look at this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=579897

Let us know if this helps


----------



## pildo

.


----------



## palkop

.


----------



## wgslsm

fist try


----------



## MEG&MINNIE

THIS IS MY FIRST TRY AND I'M NOT SURE HOW THIS WILL PRINT OUT . I signed on For the first time last nite.Hope this works!!!       MEG 'S MOM


----------



## MEG&MINNIE

I HAVE BEEN A REGISTERD MEMBER FOR 3 DAYS NOW AND MY ACCOUNT IS STILL NOT ACTIVATED.I AM UNABLE TO POST ON ANY OF THE CURRENT FORUMS.I DID NOT RECEIVE AN E-MAIL CONFIRMATION(AND I CHECKED SPAM ,ALSO)I'M NOT SURE WHAT TO DO AT THIS POINT..I'M ANXIOUS TO GET STARTED...THANKS FOR ANY HELP THAT YOU CAN GIVE ME.


----------



## stich626

thanks for the help.  I am new to this and was wondering how to insert a timer in to my signature.


----------



## SmilenGirl

Hello !!  I think I hit the jackpot with this site, but the crowds and the sheer size are pretty scary !!!  If this site is overwhelming can you imagine what WDW will do for us??  We (DH (who hates crowds), DD 14 and me smilen all the way to Mickey)  It looks like we have planned the busiest time of the year to go !!  We will be at the CBR 12/23-12/28 !!  I don't have a game plan other than today we went ahead and reserved a car because it looks like the crowds are going to be so huge we may have to leave WDW to go eat.  I have so many questions, and I know the answers are here some where.  I am just overwhelmed by it all.  Any help would be greatly appreciated !  Is there hope for DD14 to go on some of the more famous rides?  We have never even been to Florida this is quite an undertaking for us.


----------



## stich626

I can't wait to go back.  I miss Mickey!  This site helos me cope. lol


----------



## SmilenGirl

Just wanted to see if I got the timer.  It's still 40 days weather its there or not !!!  WHAHOO !!


----------



## SmilenGirl

I better stop messen around trying to get a timer and get to the plannin part of the trip !!!  I better figure out how to get the helpful info I need rather then counten the days !!


----------



## SmilenGirl

Wow you guys are so COOL !!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I just found this site yesterday and I am already addicted!  We are going to be at the Pop Century Jan. 13-17.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Is it working?


----------



## KayleeUK

Hi jackskellingtonsgirl

Welcome to the DIS 

Have a look on the Technical Support Board for info about your Countdown Timer there is also a Test Board for you to use too 

Pop Century is definately a resort I would like to visit,  if looks like a lot of fun


----------



## greenmillie28

hi there new to this


----------



## tink771

testing


----------



## Eeyore_lives

This is a test......


----------



## LindsayDunn228

test

<Script language='Javascript'>var rndNum = Math.floor(Math.random() * 10000);eval("var CDTDate" + rndNum + " = 'February 06, 2005 11:00:00 AM EST';");document.writeln("<form name='CDTform" + rndNum + "' action='Javascript:void(0);'>");document.writeln('<font size=2 color=darkred>Countdown to BIG family trip and anniversary w/ hubby!  </font><br>');document.writeln("<input type=text value='' size=40 name='WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII'>");document.writeln("</form>");if (theFunction) theFunction += "var d = new Date();";else var theFunction = "var d = new Date();";theFunction += "var c = new Date('" + eval("CDTDate" + rndNum) + "');";theFunction += "var diff = (c - d)/1000;";theFunction += "var days = Math.floor(diff / 86400);";theFunction += "var rem = diff - (days * 86400);";theFunction += "var hours = Math.floor(rem / 3600);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (hours * 3600);";theFunction += "var minutes = Math.floor(rem / 60);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (minutes * 60);";theFunction += "var seconds = Math.floor(rem);";theFunction += "if ((days < 0) | (hours < 0) | (minutes < 0) | (seconds < 0)) ";theFunction += "var out = 'Currently in Disney!!!!!!';";theFunction += "else ";theFunction += "var out = ' ' + days + ' days ' + hours + ' hrs. ' + minutes + ' mins. ' + seconds + ' secs.';";theFunction += "document.forms.CDTform" + rndNum + ".elements.WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII.value = out;";setInterval(theFunction, 1000);</Script>


----------



## LindsayDunn228

Test again. Sorry, I'm but a mere newbie.


----------



## wirki

Testing my timer.  So far I have not been able to get it to work.  Any ideas??


----------



## wirki

never mind it worked this time


----------



## sandyluvsdisney

This is just a test


----------



## KayleeUK

Here is a LINK to the TEST Board.

Please post ALL tests there.

Thank you


----------



## macfamily

Just testing to see if the countdown timer will work for me...


----------



## KayleeUK

See post above and follow that link to test countdowns please.


----------



## DisneyKeith

testing


----------



## BrownsFan34

This is a test


----------



## Disney Ontario

Just testing my countdown!!!


----------



## antbritt

test.


----------



## momofpunkinboo

Just testing!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Hey guys  :b


----------



## katter24

Just testing my timer


----------



## katter24

trying to test again


----------

